# Quick Friday Report(with pic)



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

My mom was having outpatient surgery in Gulf Breeze. After making sure everything came out ok I had about two hours to kill. I decided to hit the beach and wet some lines. Went past portofino with some fresh shrimp and some finger mullet I netted. The water was fairly rough but fishable. Immediately after lines in I started catching bluefish on the finger mullet. It was non-stop with the bluefishwith an occasional bite on the shrimp. I ended up with around a dozen bluefish(very fun) and managed two pompano(14" and 15"). Mmmm dinner. I left as the weather started moving in. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Beautiful pomps!!! Good job :clap:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

well done :clap

nice to see someones catching the pomps


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope your mom gets better. Nice fih there Thanks for the report.:clap


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

nice pomps man 

congats:clap:clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

:clap very nice :clap


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

where do you catch the mullet? i can never find decent bait.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Pomps. 



bwhite, you can look for finger mullet all around in the ICW.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report, look forward to yours all the time!!!


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

alright damn you....we went friday and didnt get a bite. Monday....we will catch a pomp


----------

